# Bone like ridge on shepherd head



## heli8ight (Jan 27, 2009)

I have Black and silver female 1.2years old that has a ridge on her skull dead center almost like a seem to my knowledge it's always been there. Recently found while during playful fun it connected with my chin it was just shy of a TKO! I still have a dent in my chin.. I have not yet had a vet look at it but plan to call and ask a vet if this is normal. Has anyone else noticed a ridge on there GSD's skull? 

Also we had her crate trained when she was a puppy (6months) and then let run free, she has become severly upset with the return to the crating - (she chew something everyday if we dont we continue to reinforce whats hers and whats not) anyways 3 hundred dollar crates later I have finally resorted to buying a 1000.00 aluminum K9 crate so she can't hurt her self primarily as well as the crate. When the crate is open she will go in and laydown I think its more seperation issues my girl friend says the dog is up my butt. Anyways the ridge is my biggest concern right now.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.skullsunlimited.com/graphics/sm-636-lg.jpg

That is a hi-res image of a GSD skull. That should tell you what part nailed you in the chin.







It's been awhile since anatomy class but I think that ridge serves as an anchor for muscle attachment.


----------



## heli8ight (Jan 27, 2009)

hey that matchs the notch in my chin.. Thanks for the great picture now I can rest on the skull ridge and go back to focussing on the crate issues.

thanks
Neil


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

I was over my friends house when I walked in the back door the lights were out. I was fumbling around for the light switch when his 100 lb rottie came strolling out. I said "hi Fritz" and bent down to find the big bowling ball head to pet. As I bent down she jumped up to say hi and give kisses. BAAAAM I thought somebody took a swing at me with a baseball bat. She almost knocked me out, I had to sit down. Baron never got me in the head I always made it a point to teach him not to jump and he actually listened


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Whitney's head collided with mine and netted me a concussion, and Whitney did not eat for two days. My vet said that if it effected the dog at all, it had to have been a whole lot worse for me. 

Cujo has one of the biggest knowledge bumps I have ever seen.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

We call it a "knob head" here








It is harder than a rock!!


----------

